# Keys of Change in India



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2014)

Keys of Change musicians from Europe travel to India, for daily coachings with the young Kolkatan musicians and rehearsals culminating efforts in a joint performance on 29 November. The aim is to use music as a means of providing life-changing experiences for a group of young Indian musicians, who come from deprived backgrounds, as well as to enhance the understanding and experience of musicians from Europe through contact with these Indian musicians. Keys of Change would like to use music as an important agent for bridging people of different backgrounds and demonstrate that the preparation for a concert can bring varied communities together for the common purpose of listening to music - an act so simple and so powerful, yet so under-appreciated.


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2014)

Πολύ καλή επιτυχία και σ' αυτή την πρωτοβουλία. Τα λαμπερά μάτια των παιδιών γεμίζουν φως.

Παρακαλώ να βεβαιώσει κάποιος ότι βλέπει καλά τη σελίδα http://www.keysofchange.org/ στον Firefox. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα στον Chrome, αλλά έχω στο Firefox.


----------



## Themis (Aug 27, 2014)

Βλέπω κανονικά τη σελίδα στο Firefox.


----------

